# I know this question probably gets asked often, but...



## whitelocust (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure whether or not I'm suffering from DP/DR (though that's what I think it is). The reason for this is that I often do experience what appear to be symptoms of the disorder, but I have "good" days and "bad" days - sometimes I feel relatively normal, sometimes I feel completely outside myself. Also, although it causes me a good deal of distress, I don't find it debilitating, as many apparently do. This started about a half-year ago and the feeling recurs at a pretty constant rate - it doesn't seem to be getting any better or worse. Is this a relatively mild case or perhaps something else entirely? Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.

-Matt


----------



## chills (Dec 25, 2006)

yo bro.. same deal with me

i find for me that with a good nights sleep and activity night before the DP gets minimalized. However if you spend a night partyin drinkin or smoking it affects it to another level, the next morning u'll wake up with not just with a hangover but keep repeating questions in your head: who am i? what is this world? etc.. just try to focus in and ignore the questions take some vitamins and omega 3 fish oils also help a bit
just another addition i take a course called TOK ( theory of knowledge) almost like philosophy and i find my DP gets magnified then too because the whole time we're discussing subconcious/conscious mind and asking questions of whether life exists.. bad call on my part becuz i feel at the moment that everything they speak about in that class im living in andquestioning 24/7
anyways gl bro hopefully u dont have it but if this seems familiar read into it


----------

